# Netzwerkkarte antwortet nicht



## Flo<H> (25. Juli 2003)

In meinem PC (Windows 2000) ist eine Netzwerkkarte (Realtek RTL 8139 Fast Ethernet) eingebaut, die von meiner LAN Verbindung genützt wird. Als Protokoll verwendet diese TCP/IP und hat eine fest zugewiesene IP (192.168.1.1). Wenn ich die IP aber anpinge bekomm ich entweder die Fehlermeldung "Zeitüberschreitung der Anwendung" oder "Zielhost nicht gefunden" (oder so ähnlich). Auch wenn ich den ping von dem Computer durchführe, der die Netzwerkkarte drin hat kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Die Netzwerkkarte wird fehlerfrei im Gerätemanager angezeigt, Konflikte treten auch keine auf. Bevor ich meinen PC formatiert habe, ging die Netzwerkkarte schon einmal. 
Folgende Sachen habe ich gemacht um den Fehler zu finden:
1. Karte gegen eine andere (auch Realtek RTL ...) ausgetauscht -> Fehler tritt genauso auf, beide Karten funktionieren bei einem anderen Rechner (Win98)

2. Verbindung gelöscht und neu erstellt -> gleicher Fehler

3. TCP/IP gelöscht und neu installiert -> Fehler immernoch vorhanden. An TCP/IP kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da meine ISDN Karte damit wunderbar funktioniert.

4. Karte ausgebaut, in anderem Slot wieder eingebaut, Treiber geändert/neu heruntergeladen, ohne Erfolg

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. Ach ja als die Netzwerkkarte funktionierte, hatte ich einmal Windows98 als System und einmal Windows2000. Zur Zeit habe ich zwei Systeme installiert: Windows2000 und Linux Mandrake 9.0. Beide auf eigenen Platten, gestartet wird über LiLo. Vielleicht hat ja Linux was damit zu tun. 
Ich vermute, dass bei der Installation von Win2000 ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, da es an der Netzwerkkarte selber nicht liegen kann. Aber vielleicht fällt einem von euch ja was dazu ein.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Flo<H> (30. Juli 2003)

So Problem gelöst, war mein eigener Fehler. Jetzt läuft alles, nur kann ich bis jetzt von win2k noch nicht auf win98 zugreifen aber das geht auch bald.


----------

